# George Fowlser



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

is there anyone out there who sailed with,or knew of this man.He was an AB from London and in 1960 published an auto biography of his sea going life titled "Seaman's Voice".It is a great read and I still have the copy I bought in 1962.I never sailed with him but it would be interesting to know what became if him.If he is still about I expect he would be well into his 90's now.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Bob,
I am surprised there are no replies to this as George Foulser was quite a character during his young life..Well known at sea and around London's docks after the war.
I knew him not as a friend but as a Mate in sailing barges owned by Goldsmith's of Grays at same time as myself -we were both 16.
He joined the Merchant Navy before the war and saw service throughout the conflict....He was very militant!!
I never saw him again after he left the barges but heard much about him after the war about his activities against certain ship owners.
Best regards,
Stan


----------



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Stan,
Thank you so much for the reply.
I did sail in Everards with a second engineer who was with him in Rowbothams tankers and George had told him he was writing a book,so he kept to his word.Yes definitely a militant,his book was named after a paper the Seaman's Union published at one time.Incidently,in his book he does write about his time in Thames barges pre war.
Once again many thanks,Stan.
Kindest regards,
Bob.


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Robert,

A great read (especially his trip in the old Armadale of Trinder Andersons), found my copy by chance in a Charing Cross road book shop several years ago, one real character. One of my favourite books . Sadly he ended up in a bad way. I am in contact with his niece and she sent me several articles he wrote on Cable Strazza for the press, gritty but a great insight to that areas drinking dens and spielers in the 60's.
I also have paper he wrote on the Seamen's Reform movement in the 1960's which are quite telling on various incidents and individuals involved with the NUS at that time, he did not hold his punches.
Hi Stan hope you are keeping well.

Best Regards

Yuge


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seamans-voi...qid=1377506556&sr=8-1&keywords=george+foulser


----------



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

Yuge,
Thank you for the reply about George Fowlser and glad you too enjoyed reading his book.
You mention he ended up in a bad way,I take it that he is no longer alive?
Do you know if he remained at sea all his life?I think he would have been about 40 when the book was published.
Thanks for taking an interest,Yuge.

Pilot,
Many thanks for that link,I am sure there are SN members interested in buying this book,
Kindest regards to you both,
Bob.


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Bob,

George did not remain at sea I think he was out the game by the late sixties (not surprising as he must have p-----d a lot of ship owners and NUS officials off during his time. I met a few guys like George back through the 1970's especially around the Prescott Street area and most could not get a ship in the end, much as I admired many of these guys as they did truly believe in there principles and in some ways did good things, but several went a bit too far in the end and just became unemployable but were prepared to fall on their own sword right till the end. George died in the 1970's. I have a folder somewhere with articles by him and other information, I will dig it out and get back to you.

Best Regards

Yuge


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Yuge,
Thanks for this information..
Healthwise I am getting by - thanks again -
with best regards,
Stan


----------



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Yuge,
Thanks for that,gradually building a picture of him.
Much appreciate your help.
Kindest regards,
Bob.


----------



## Charlie Lynch (May 26, 2021)

Robert Durrant said:


> is there anyone out there who sailed with,or knew of this man.He was an AB from London and in 1960 published an auto biography of his sea going life titled "Seaman's Voice".It is a great read and I still have the copy I bought in 1962.I never sailed with him but it would be interesting to know what became if him.If he is still about I expect he would be well into his 90's now.


Hello Robert,

I knew George Foulser. Unfortunately, he died in 1975. Below are links to biographical information. Some if those who squatted with him in Burrell House moved to Aberdeen and worked for the Simon Community. Because the homeless situation in the city deteriorated due of the oil boom, we went squatting. What we learned in London in our late teens/early twenties was a transferable skill we shared with George. I often think about him, his presence and his great growly voice.






George Foulser remembered.


Yesterday I was delighted to receive an email from George Foulser's niece. She has been researching her late uncle and had heard on the grap...




thebadolddayswillend.blogspot.com










Foulser, George, 1920-1975







libcom.org





Charlie Lynch
26/5/2021





Sent from my iPad


----------

